# HELP!!! Bummer Lamb -



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Long story short so I can get this out here as soon as possible - 

Can I give a blackbelly sheep bummer lamb goat colostrum and goat milk - I really need help. We live an hour from town and can't get to the store before it closes and need to get something in this TINY TINY guy or I fear I will loose him......


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It wont hurt him. It may even have some, but not all, of the antibodies he needs. If thats all you have then I would use it.

Here is an article I found on it:
http://www.pipevet.com/articles/Colostr ... ements.htm


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks - on my way to see what is going on


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

good luck ..... ray: I am praying....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The lamb born sometime last night weighed in at almost 8 pounds. The twins are 4 pounds 13 ounces and 3 pounds 13 ounces

Both of the twins are inside with us, wrapped in blankets while the colostrum is thawing. Then I will try to feed them. The little one will stand, but he is real wobbly - the other one is a little better, but neither know who their ewe is, and she just doesn't even care. She walks up, sniffs it and takes of, where normally they will follow their ewe everywhere.

I am going to take them to work with me the next couple days and then will put them on a lambar that I will purchase on Friday afternoon from a friend.

Should I give them some Vit B complex? What about BoSe?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

If they are weak I would give nutridrench and some karo for energy. Don't really know about the other stuff. :shrug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The larger of the two took 1 ounce of colostrum and I gave him a squirt of nutridrench afterwards - bedfore milk - temp 101.5

smaller one temp 100.6 1/2 ounce colostrum and a squirt of nutridrench. 

Went to the barn and momma doesn't even care they are gone.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Glad you got them to eat something. Sounds like you got yourself some more bottle babies.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

aaaaaagggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh :hair: :hair: :angry: :hair: :hair: This is REALLY what I did not need - I am going on vacation in 20 days!!!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh dear allison I am so sorry about that! Sounds like you have a handful there.

How are they doing today?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I wish I'd seen this sooner! You can feed a lamb goats milk. Is this the ewe's first time? Sometimes they just don't know what they're supposed to do. (I would never keep a ewe that would do this, might give her a second chance if it was a first timer)


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How are they doing? YES you can give them Goats milk and Colostrum. I would give them Nutra drench a couple times a day. I would also give the Vit B. As you know keep that little one warm.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well they did great through the night and I got up every 2 hours, cleaned their "tar" butt and fed them - then back to sleep for another 2 hours to start it over again.

This morning, I took them out to see momma because they were so much better (the 4 pound more so then the 3 pound one). Anyway the 4 pound one went and starting nursing off of mom and was following her like he should be - the 3 pound one was not and stood in a corner. She sniffed him once and walked off.

So, needless to say, he is in a canvas crate in the backseat of my car with lots of towels and straw so that I can go out and feed him every 2-3 hours. I just went out and he was so happy to see me and he drank about 3 or so ounces!!! For some reason I have been calling him Butter Butt - don't ask!! :shrug: :ROFL: :shrug: :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats good that she did take at least one! saves you a little trouble.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, awesome that the ewe took the one back....but ....Butter Butt may end up stuck with "ewe" as his mom!

My goodness you have had a hectic last couple days!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

liz said:


> I agree, awesome that the ewe took the one back....but ....Butter Butt may end up stuck with "ewe" as his mom!


 :roll: :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks - I am completely fried. I was ahead in school so that when I go on vacation I don't have to do homework, but when I got sick I got really behind - so I am having to try to still get caught up and try to get ahead, take care of the farm - including the lamb, and then work has been He&&

I can see a nice orange beer when I get home tonight and I don't like to drink, much - LOL~


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I do believe you deserve a good cold one also.

Sounds like you will have a cute Butter Butt with you for a while. :ROFL:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

How are you and the lamb doing Allison?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The lamb went to a lady yesterday who bought a goaties now and is purchasing another once she kids. 

Honestly, as much as I would have loved to keep him - I just can not add another thing to my plate right now. I am barely keeping afloat as it is, and that definately would have pulled me under. 

So he is in a good home and should thrive nicely there!

Thanks for checking


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That's great that you found him a home! I completely understand. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats wounderful news


----------

